# Deprofundis like andalousian music of medieval lore



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Very rythmic for medieval music, composer al-andalus and magreb, very interresting singning unusual for north americain ears me i dare says exotic and exiting music, Im lisening to capella de minister Carrles Magraner, andalousian classical composer , we ancestor of european most concead our music was less rythmic than may i says moorish time of spain in history.

Colorfull polyphony await you, hey guys you know deprofundis unusual taste for very edgy music , where there case of atonality in arabic influence or moorish or muslim music.

Did Gesualdo had a doppelganger in ancient arabo-islamic history in classical composer.Since im looking for paradoxal music my point is seeking the utter most avant-garde music of ancient world, stuff you would not beleive date back so far in forgotten time of ancient lore.

Have a nice day friends , followers, japanese groupies(since im cool)

:tiphat:


----------

